# WARNING "Thet did it again"



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Someone stole pics of my car once again and put it on there site to sell body kit parts.

I emailed the website to remove them and they said NO.

Here is the email response I got:
*Hello Gabriel

You should know that Federal Law of Canada say that each pictures shown to general public or over the internet doenst have any copyright. The only way you can give copyright to picture is by tagging them with a embed watermark by a digimark program. This cost approx $10 000 per year to get the digimark software and we scan each picture before putting them on the website, your pictures doenst have this watermark. We are not talking about layers OVER the pictures but watermark encrypted INSIDE the pictures, in the code.

You should also know that pictures on cardomain or any other public website are used for general public and they are free to be used by anyone at anytime for business purpose or personal purpose.

You should know, at first, that if you don't want the people or company to use your pictures, well simply don't show them to general public and keep them for yourself.

You should know also that there is a way to ask something and there is a way to earn something. If we get a polite email that ask us gently to remove pictures, we would do it within 5 minutes.. but the way you asked for it.. I will be more than happy to keep them on the website.

Have a nice day

(with a little icon of a baby sucking on a pacifier)


*
He did not even have the courage to sign his name.

What I find amusing is what do they tell there customers when they don't get it with the side vent?

Here is the link

and the picture from the site











Don't do business with these dishonest people


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm not sure about canada's laws but they would be in violation of US copywrite laws.


EDIT: report them to ebay.


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

It sounds like you got pwnt. Maybe you should have been nicer about it. If you know where the shop is you should go there apologize for the email and ask them nicely in person. And if you don't care that much just say fuck it and move on.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

They changed it. I win.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

LatinMax said:


> They changed it. I win.



They did... looks like its still there on the link.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> They did... looks like its still there on the link.


That's not my car. My car is dark grey. Lok at my website and you'll see.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They are 100% wrong on all accounts.
I was dealing with this same bullshit a couple years back.

Sounds like they took the smart route, and removed your pics.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

LatinMax said:


> They changed it. I win.


I like the watermark on the pics you've got. :thumbup: Nice Job!

ALTHOUGH, it looks like they STILL are ripping pictures from someone else......

extreme dimensions.....they even have THEIR watermarked picture.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Gimpp said:


> I like the watermark on the pics you've got. :thumbup: Nice Job!
> 
> ALTHOUGH, it looks like they STILL are ripping pictures from someone else......
> 
> extreme dimensions.....they even have THEIR watermarked picture.


extreme dimensions was the first company I caught and they got the pics prior to me watermarking mi pics. I actually found about that because I got a email from a org member telling me about the pic, since my car is unique


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you should have asked them to sponsor you


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Joel said:


> you should have asked them to sponsor you


With what, there is nothing left that I want to put onmy car.


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

samething happen to me

i send like 3 e-mail, and got no answer  

but they re still using pic of my car without my authorisation

edit: it's an ebay seller


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

NoWhere98 said:


> samething happen to me
> 
> i send like 3 e-mail, and got no answer
> 
> ...


report them to eBay, eBay will help.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

On the up side it is sort of giving your car props since they chose your car to represent the product. I dunno, if a website put a picture of my car to show a part (I don't really do aesthetic mods so thats not likely) I would be pretty excited since its almost like winning a car show or something. Although, I guess I would probably ask them for money since they used a picture of my car after all.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

LatinMax said:


> Someone stole pics of my car once again and put it on there site to sell body kit parts.
> 
> I emailed the website to remove them and they said NO.
> 
> ...


First, do you have there product on your car?
Second, if not tell them you will file a suit against them for false advertisment if the photo is not removed immediatly.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Outkast said:


> First, do you have there product on your car?
> Second, if not tell them you will file a suit against them for false advertisment if the photo is not removed immediatly.


They already removed it and NO I don't have their products on my car. It is similar but no where near the same...that is why they cropped the pic and used only part of it, because it was close.
By the way the white car shown is not my car, like I said they changed it.
I just did not like all the negitve advertising they were getting. They told me that he got over 500 hate emails in a 2 day period.
Gotta love my freinds on the forums....all the forums. lol


----------

